

Ask HN: What's the typical range of equity a VC will request for seed funding? - ashamedlion

I'm just curious, for seed money, how much equity do VCs usually ask for? I know YCombinator is 2-10%, but is this typical in the industry?
======
shafqat
20-30% fully diluted is typical if you are taking money from a VC in a seed or
A round. There are always exceptions (i.e. you are a "hot" company). In fact,
a lot of VCs care less about valuations and are more focused on their
percentage ownership after the financing.

Fully diluted means after they carve out an option pool from your pre-money.
Venture Hacks has a great post about the Option Pool Shuffle that you should
read if you're not familiar with it.

------
ig1
VCs generally look for a 10x return on investment and will take whatever
percentage of equity they think will get them that return.

